# What's the weather like where you live?



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in California, so it's basically really hot most of the time. For example, it was 90 degrees during the hottest time of the day today. It's 11 pm and it's 75 degrees. I wish winter lasted longer


----------



## Mariah (Mar 15, 2015)

It's 39 degrees. Today is supposed to reach 67.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It's 39 degrees. Today is supposed to reach 67.



Oh boy, that is quite a difference


----------



## kassie (Mar 15, 2015)

I also live in California. It feels pretty nice right now, 66 degrees. 
Reached about 84 degrees earlier.


----------



## Amyy (Mar 15, 2015)

4 season in one day, ty melbourne


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

starting to be autumn weather  loving it! getting down into the 20 degrees Celsius range now, chilly but amazing!


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in Colorado and it's nice and cool out right now.  I think later today is supposed to be around 80 degrees.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 15, 2015)

Amyy said:


> 4 season in one day, ty melbourne



same with Sydney lmao


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

California again, ok it's a warm night but why does the temp thing say 84? Is it really that warm outside wth... I really thought it was just me being on fire again.


----------



## nammie (Mar 15, 2015)

finally getting warmer!! -1 to 5 degrees recently!! yay!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Sunny, not hot enough yet though


----------



## Lio Fotia (Mar 15, 2015)

Bavaria is nasty. Cold, overcast, drizzle. It was so nice recently, this makes me sad.​


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

High 5! Im from california too and I think it is the best place to live, best weather!


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Lubbock, Texas. The weather is what you'd typically find in a desert. It can be 80-105 during the day in the Spring/Summer (that's pretty much all we have) and drops down to 35-60 at night. No humidity unless it rains. Winter can be pretty harsh, not because of the weather (This last winter it hit -10 though) but because the drivers who are from places that it does snow pretty often. Not used to no salt or snow plows


----------



## Quill (Mar 15, 2015)

Atlantic Canada, and we're having a snowstorm right now. I'm ready to flip tables.  It was finally, finally starting to warm up a little, temperatures were hovering at around zero (it even got up to 5 the other day!) and everything was melting. Now it's snowing/freezing rain/yuck again and it's probably never going to be spring. *dramatic flop*

Trust me, It's right around the corner. We went from 5 to 85 in 2 days.


----------



## Envy (Mar 15, 2015)

Stupid. Lol.

That's how I can best describe it. I hate the weather where I live. It trends way too far on the warm side. It was warm most of the winter (yet people still complained about it being winter... Ridiculous. lol) and now winter is already long-gone, with a high of 80 tomorrow (but then again, I've seen it go above that during the winter, so you never know). -_- Really, I'd love to live somewhere where they actually have four seasons.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Warm and sunny here in IL. :3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I live in California, so it's basically really hot most of the time. For example, it was 90 degrees during the hottest time of the day today. It's 11 pm and it's 75 degrees. I wish winter lasted longer



Hmm it is 7 degrees celsius (quite cold) here, i live in the Netherlands and i have no idea how warm that is in farenheit but i can tell you that 0 degrees here is the temprature when water freezes. And in the summer it is around 30 degrees, at that temprature it is getting unpleasantly warm xD


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 15, 2015)

Almost Always rainy but today cloudy . Hmm how can it not be rainy ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Hmm it is 7 degrees celsius here, i live in the Netherlands and i have no idea how warm that is in farenheit but i can tell you that 0 degrees here is the temprature when water freezes.



I live in NL too


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> Almost Always rainy but today cloudy . Hmm how can it not be rainy ?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Echt waar? Ohh dan moeten wij wel vrienden worden hahah! Wat is je fc?


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 15, 2015)

Ik heb nog geen newleaf alleen nog maar ww . ik koop new leaf wel in juni toch . wel bedankt voor het aanbod

- - - Post Merge - - -

ik kan je het wel geven zodra ik new leaf heb oke


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in SoCal and yesterday was like 98 degrees
And today is supposed to be like that too


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

There's still snow on the ground, but the weather is warming up and beginning to feel like Spring.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 15, 2015)

WELL I WAS EXCITED TO GO OUT TODAY BUT NOW IT'S RAINING 

I live in new Orleans  it's always hot and muggy and horrible


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

It's 5 degrees! I went walking today into the village and there was an ice cream truck. So I got one with strawberry sauce, sprinkles and a flake! Because, ice cream.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm in Missouri right now, and it's gorgeous. Not too hot, not too cold, but I'm not sure what it's like back in Iowa.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in the Uk

Sometimes the weather is Raining or snowing (depending on what season it is)
Or sunny


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

Very windy today


----------



## Trundle (Mar 15, 2015)

8th blizzard of the year over here


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2015)

theres still a ton of snow on the ground, but right now it's 43 and mostly sunny! i'm so glad winter is almost over, bring on the rain and heat waves!


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

Florida. It's permanently summer and i hate it. Too hot too humid.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

It's all gross and overcast today. Makes the day feel like night, and not even in a good way. Just... bleh. Little windy, and lawd I hate wind (messes up my hair, which is unforgivable tbqh) but the temperature's right, at least. I'm fine with the cold, I just wish it were a little less gloomy looking out there.


----------



## matcha (Mar 15, 2015)

it was sunny a while ago, it's overcast now but it's so nice to finally be able to keep my window open and hear birds outside. 'v'


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in Scotland so the weather here is pretty terrible most of the time. Right now, though, it's quite calm outside, chilly & a slight breeze.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 15, 2015)

Right now, it says it's Mostly Sunny, 77?F.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 15, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I live in California, so it's basically really hot most of the time. For example, it was 90 degrees during the hottest time of the day today. It's 11 pm and it's 75 degrees. I wish winter lasted longer



What part of California do you live in? .o.
I live up in the North/Coast area, so temperatures here are usually in the 60s - 70s during the day u v u


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 15, 2015)

Hot. Dry. Gross.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 15, 2015)

It's raining today, but it's been weirdly mild and sunny for the past little while (it even got up to 18 degrees on Friday).


----------



## JCnator (Mar 15, 2015)

If we're speaking of today, my location is currently at -6?C with a windchill of -16?C. In case you're wondering why the latter is much colder, it's because the winds are at 49km/h and gusting at 76km/h at max. There is a sizable snowstorm occurring in the south of Quebec, but where I actually live didn't received any. Kinda ironic on how my region is known for being one of those snowstorm magnets, yet we haven't received much in the first half of March. I won't be surprised if we get a huge snowstorm later this month because we're their favorite target.

Recently, it's definitely warmer than the rather nasty first two months. However, we're facing quite possibly one of the last "arctic" cold blasts that'll definitely take a week or so to be gone. The windchill will be hovering around -25 starting this Wednesday. Then in the next month, we typically get less than 15cm of snow per snowstorm. In my region, all of the snow would be completely gone by the time May is about to end. It feels like an Arc Fatigue when waiting for winter to finish.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 15, 2015)

Snowy and disgusting, as always.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

I also live in California and it's really hot ;-;


----------



## tumut (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in Pennsylvania. Winter is ending, it's in the 50's today.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Here in Ontario, Canada, it's SUPER warm for some reason! It's like in the positives now. O_O It was 5C today. Insane man. The snow is melting and everything wet. It's gross because of the wetness but it's kind of nice to not be frostbitten while walking to school.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 15, 2015)

Can go from really rainy to bright and sunny.


----------



## Balverine (Mar 15, 2015)

It's really nice here! During the day it has been 60+ (fahrenheit), but then gets down around 40 after dark.


----------



## Locket (Mar 15, 2015)

Currently... It really should be 20 degrees (F), with one foot of snow. BUT it's really like 60-73 degrees now. With no snow at all.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in California, it's evening but it's still pretty warm, around 61 degrees.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 16, 2015)

Here in New Jersey it's still a little chilly out, but colder than the average Autumn day.


----------



## nard (Mar 16, 2015)

dark and cold


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

I haven't been outside since Friday.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 16, 2015)

hot today!  around 85 degrees in so. california


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 16, 2015)

It was lovely today.  I think the high was around 75 Fahrenheit.  Unfortunately it was super windy.  I guess you can't win everything.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2015)

It's soooo warm today! Like wow and this is Canada! 

I'm only wearing a light hoodie and I feel fine. No wind today too. Such a bonus!


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

The dreary, rainy weather that plagued the city at the weekend showed no signs of letting up. Today's maximum temperature was disappointing, peaking at 12? Celsius in the early afternoon. Right now, the night is clear and the temperature remains at a steady 5? Celsius. Due to this, there is relatively no humidity in the air, so it feels quite comfortable out here at the moment. Unfortunately, there is even more rain in the forecast for the next five days. This is bad news for those looking to enjoy the natural beauty of the home counties as spring rolls in. Looks like anyone caught outside tonight should wrap up warm and dry, as although the skies are clear as of now, clouds will soon begin to drift in, bringing with them the heavy rains of the North Sea. That's all for today's weather. Stay tuned for the morning traffic report.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Leela said:


> The dreary, rainy weather that plagued the city at the weekend showed no signs of letting up. Today's maximum temperature was disappointing, peaking at 12? Celsius in the early afternoon. Right now, the night is clear and the temperature remains at a steady 5? Celsius. Due to this, there is relatively no humidity in the air, so it feels quite comfortable out here at the moment. Unfortunately, there is even more rain in the forecast for the next five days. This is bad news for those looking to enjoy the natural beauty of the home counties as spring rolls in. Looks like anyone caught outside tonight should wrap up warm and dry, as although the skies are clear as of now, clouds will soon begin to drift in, bringing with them the heavy rains of the North Sea. That's all for today's weather. Stay tuned for the morning traffic report.



Are we neighbours? ._.


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Are we neighbours? ._.



I live in London  I just made that report up on the spot, but it was based on the actual weather today.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Leela said:


> I live in London  I just made that report up on the spot, but it was based on the actual weather today.



Neighbours indeed, I'm up in the Midlands :O


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Neighbours indeed, I'm up in the Midlands :O



Miserable weather in the Midlands? That I can believe. I lived there briefly and it was rain, rain, rain.

Here's to hoping for better weather tomorrow


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Leela said:


> Miserable weather in the Midlands? That I can believe. I lived there briefly and it was rain, rain, rain.
> 
> Here's to hoping for better weather tomorrow



Looks like more rain... D: surprise surprise


----------



## sheepie (Mar 16, 2015)

It's rainy today but warm; almost 40!


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 16, 2015)

Michigan weather is possibly the worst ever.We can literally go from 60 and not a cloud in the sky to a lovely 20 and snowstorms in less than a day. Summers are pretty nice though averaging from 78-90's and winters can really vary at times. Right now we have a really warm period and it was like 66 here today but knowing Michigan, it'll get cold again </3


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

So the coldest I've seen it get here is -36F and the hottest was 115F
It's super hot in the summer and really super cold in the winter. I hate it more than anything. 75 degrees all year long pl0x


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

It was gorgeous here today in the east coast of canada. We had a bad storm yesterday that dropped probably 30 cms of snow. Then the temperature today was +3 Celsius. Too bad I had to work for most of the day, or else I would've gone out and enjoyed the warm weather.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mostly rainy. Sometime a few weeks ago, I think the first week of March, FOX 4 said it had rained 15 out of 20 days until then. And rain on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday this week. And Dallas is in a really bad drought now. The lake right by my house is half empty, and the lake we get our drinking water from is almost completely gone.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 17, 2015)

Blue skies lately in Holland. Few spring days ahead, around 15C or so they said... After that it drops again to around 8/9C.

Winters are getting a lot milder in Holland and summer seems to have moved a few weeks further ahead, making september often a great month, used to be august. 

Weather can change fast and a lot in Holland in one day though. But in the end, no extreme heat (although it can feel like it, because it can be humid) and no extreme cold (although it can feel like it because of the wind). The extremes seem to become more extreme, leaving us with a very comfortable climate.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I live in New England so it tends to switch a bit. Been rainy lately w/ cold and snow weather before that.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

it's pretty sunny, but kinda cold, here in Ireland!!


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 17, 2015)

20 Celsius right now. Highest it got this year.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Sunny and good for once but gonna get cold again


----------



## Coach (Mar 17, 2015)

Yesterday it rained quite a lot, but today it's been quite clear.


----------



## Ashtot (Mar 17, 2015)

It's like -10 C here and we just had a blizzard 2 nights ago, there are 6 ft snow drifts outside my house. Spring is in 4 days.


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

So hot ugh I had to sleep in my undies with the fan on last night. I sweated the bed jfc. California y u think it sumer?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

It's almost 80 degrees F around here. It's too dang hot. 

And my weather app says thunder storms for the rest of the week with high temperatures. I hate when it's hot and rainy... Such a gross feeling weather.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah it's around 80  degrees F now too in good old Texas. Thank God. I hate temperatures below 60 F


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Yeah it's around 80  degrees F now too in good old Texas. Thank God. I hate temperatures below 60 F



I can't say I agree, fellow Texas resident.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 17, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I can't say I agree, fellow Texas resident.



hm really? So did you like the cold weather we had the past month or so? I couldn't stand it. All we got was sleet and a little bit of snow but still. bleh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> hm really? So did you like the cold weather we had the past month or so? I couldn't stand it. All we got was sleet and a little bit of snow but still. bleh



I really just prefer cold weather lol 
The sleet was kind of annoying, but I'd rather be cold than sweating my butt off since I walk all over my college campus.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 17, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I really just prefer cold weather lol
> The sleet was kind of annoying, but I'd rather be cold than sweating my butt off since I walk all over my college campus.



hmmmm you're a rare breed then for a Texan haha. I hate the cold. The cold wind slapping my face is like a taste of death. lol. Plus don't you feel more comfortable in a tshirt and a pair of shorts as opposed to a jacket and thick pants?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> hmmmm you're a rare breed then for a Texan haha. I hate the cold. The cold wind slapping my face is like a taste of death. lol. Plus don't you feel more comfortable in a tshirt and a pair of shorts as opposed to a jacket and thick pants?



I don't even think I own thick pants lol it never gets cold enough to need them. I barely own a winter coat. 
I do like t-shirts and shorts, but I hate being sweaty more than anything. And I hate humidity. 

Buuuuut, I could never leave Texas forever. I do complain about the weather, but I'll never leave.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 17, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't even think I own thick pants lol it never gets cold enough to need them. I barely own a winter coat.
> I do like t-shirts and shorts, but I hate being sweaty more than anything. And I hate humidity.
> 
> Buuuuut, I could never leave Texas forever. I do complain about the weather, but I'll never leave.



really?! I mean yeah it never gets too cold but still haha. I guess I'm a pansy when it comes to cold weather. I wear a ski jacket if it gets to 30 or below. Yeah Texas is a great state isn't it? hahaha


----------



## Aizu (Mar 17, 2015)

It's still freezing here in the UK ; nn ; rained all day today


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> really?! I mean yeah it never gets too cold but still haha. I guess I'm a pansy when it comes to cold weather. I wear a ski jacket if it gets to 30 or below. Yeah Texas is a great state isn't it? hahaha



I do own like jeans and stuff, but nothing I really consider "thick" lol
I certainly think it's awesome


----------



## Leela (Mar 17, 2015)

It's still miserable and rainy  Pretty much the same as the last few days, except it was a little colder today than on previous days.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

It's horrible out right now. Cold, and it's not predicted to rain but it feels like it will. I hope it doesn't though because I have to walk to College tomorrow and it's a long way to go.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Amazing...  the next 7 days in Dallas, TX. :/


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2015)

rlly hot and dry it sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Sunny but cold spring weather lol, can't wait for warmer weather!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 18, 2015)

We're having weird weather here. It was in the upper seventies for two or three days, and now it's in the fifties. Not gonna complain about the warm weather, but it's really weird for winter.


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

Hawaiian here 

Sometimes it's sunny, but often it just rains all the time. (Not really a paradise, eh?)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 18, 2015)

It's very spring-like here in Kentucky. Sometimes it's a bit more on the cool side, other times it's a bit more warm.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

It's gloomy today and getting chilly again.  Yesterday and the day before were sunny and warm.  Can't wait for spring!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

ehh usually its ~90 F but rn its 70 F (high of 77 F)
101+ F is fine and dandy if ur inside (doesnt neccasarily mean a/c) but not outside oh no
it can also get kinda humid and gross


----------



## Praesilith (Mar 18, 2015)

My weather is very bipolar. The other day it was 92 out and the next day it was in the 40s. During the winter it's generally in the 30s-50s but during the summer it's almost always over 100, and it's never under 90.

Yesterday it was 85 out and todays high is 61 and the low is 51, so I suppose it's closer, but it's still 20 degrees cooler than yesterday.

all fahrenheit of course


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 18, 2015)

there's a huge blizzard ha


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 18, 2015)

the weather here in pdx has been really strange for the last couple years - definitely warming up. we had one of the driest and calmest winters this year compared to the rest of the country but we have a reputation for being really cold and rainy? it's been kinda chilly the last few days but for the past month or so it's been really sunny and in the 70s! i definitely appreciate it hahaha


----------



## zToast (Mar 18, 2015)

Snow everywhere... Multiple feet.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

It's nice and cold here.


----------

